#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  GSV to air lbs

## suddendare

Hello I couldn't find on this forum anywhere how to convert GSV US BBLS to WEIGHT in AIR LBS. 



I can do the vac lbs just fine with the density I have for crude oil but I don't have the density for air lbs.

Does anyone know a formula I can use in MS Excel to convert GSV US BBLS to Air lbs ?See More: GSV to air lbs

----------


## enghabashy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
You can refer to above link

----------


## suddendare

Thanks for the response, on that chart is the lbs they refer to the weight in air or vacuum? 

On Excel I am working on I have the vacuum lbs in tons and short tons I just need to find the factor for the weight in air.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## juanpito

hello, density in air = density in vacuum - 0.0011

----------

